# Male sensuality



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've always wondered about this... anyway, to start it off, I would say I'm a leg-man. If I was to check a woman out, the first thing I check out... are the legs. Not the T & A... guess every man is different. But the legs, from what I read in my attempts to garner an understanding of my own attraction to legs... stems from the "soft whisper" of female sensuality compared to the "in your face" sexuality of T & A.

What I am curious about, is if there is a male equivalent, or if it just doesn't exist! Thoughts?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I look at muscular, athletic legs.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Of course it exists. When will men understand that this whole "men are visual and women aren't" is utter nonsense?

For me I am a shoulders woman, love broad shoulders and muscular arms. I also like athletic "man of steel" legs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes notes, take points...

*plans more shoulder presses and squats*

... continue


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

to me broad shoulders represent strength and manliness. Both my husbands the short one and the very tall one have broad shoulders and strong arms. I'm actually turned off by men without broad shoulders.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I love broad shoulders, narrow hips and tight buns


----------



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

I agree, shoulders!!! Wide shoulders well defined back and arms...yeah that's the stuff lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm in with the broad shoulders, muscular arms and my husband has a gorgeous back too. Swoon.....

Not a fan of little scrawny guys, as far as raw attraction.


----------



## Loser2017 (May 27, 2017)

Abs and tight buns for me...talking purely from physical aspect.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I never understood why women like the sight of a tight male buttock. :|

Shoulders yes, abs yes, but the butt? What's so special about the butt? lol


----------



## Loser2017 (May 27, 2017)

Personally I can't stand big flabby butts - so yeah athletic built with tight butts...that's a good turn on.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahem, tight ass, firm legs, nice manicured hands. 

Must be weird I always check out hands.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Male equivilant to what? I did not seem to read what you are labelling yourself as. I was a boob man in my teenage years, but then became an ass man by my twenties. Not into legs, feet or other body parts as far as attraction goes. If pressed and I had to chose among several women who have similar bodies, I would go with the one with the smile. I like fun women, not the type you see who look strict or unsmiling.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Upper arms and abs.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I know it's weird but my thing is hands. It's one of the first things I notice. 

I like strong, hard hands with trimmed and clean fingernails, blunt fingertips, and little to no hair on them. They have to look and feel like they get used for physical labor or weight training - anything more than typing on a keyboard.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Eyes that twinkle and a gorgeous smile ( dimples) and I am a goner lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I never understood why women like the sight of a tight male buttock. :|
> 
> Shoulders yes, abs yes, but the butt? What's so special about the butt? lol


*If I ever received any compliment from her, my RSXW stated that she absolutely loved my tight, athletic butt and legs!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

In men I am attracted to, I find almost every curve and shape of their body to be sensually delightful. Jawline, pecs, biceps, gluts, quads, calves, back and shoulders....yum, every bit of it! Each man has his own beautiful shape to be explored and examined.

Hands and forearms are lovely and are visible most of the time so I spend a lot of time admiring those.

Then of course there are all the lovely shapes a penis can take, from soft to hard and everything in between.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I am attracted to my H's shoulder and his ass. I just love his sweet behind. I am always smacking it and biting into it. And the sides of his mouth...something about it.

But I love his twinkling golden eyes....and his awful wit. He makes me laugh.


----------



## KristineLuvsIt (Jun 19, 2017)

I love a great smile ?

Though huge biceps and sexy abs are very nice too!!


----------



## Welderswife (May 30, 2017)

Big hands and forearms with veins sticking out.. It was the first thing I noticed on my husband.


----------

